# face book



## terryo (Sep 19, 2009)

Is anyone here on facebook? My son put me on so I could see his photo's while he's in college. People are finding me now who I haven't see in years...I don't even know how to work the facebook. We should start our own....


----------



## Nay (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Terry, actually I am, my brother put me on so I could see his kids pictures. Do you just need an email to get on? I'm game.
Na


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

That's true Terry a friend of mine added herself and thought it wouldn't be fun, but now she wants me to do it with her. Now that you've brought it up I think I will thanks (of course I'm not quite sure if I want people to find me that I haven't seen in years).


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm pretty sure our Laura is on Facebook, as am I.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

Yvonne, I can't believe you're on Facebook. You are so with it. That's it I'm going on it too.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

Laura invited me to be her "friend" and I went ahead and joined. Can't say I get much use out of it. Terry: what is your name? I'll see if I can add you as a friend.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Sep 19, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Laura invited me to be her "friend" and I went ahead and joined. Can't say I get much use out of it. Terry: what is your name? I'll see if I can add you as a friend.
> 
> Yvonne



Terry O'Connell.....I'd love to be your friend...



Nay said:


> Hi Terry, actually I am, my brother put me on so I could see his kids pictures. Do you just need an email to get on? I'm game.
> Na



Go to Terry O'Connell....this is such fun!


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

I just joined. We'll see if I use it or not.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 19, 2009)

Candy said:


> I just joined. We'll see if I use it or not.



I don't use it much. What is your facebook name and I'll see if I can add you as a friend.

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Sep 19, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I just joined. We'll see if I use it or not.
> ...



Candy Rinard. I just tried to use it. I think it's going to take some getting used to. That's why I like this forum, it's easy.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

Candy said:


> Candy Rinard. I just tried to use it. I think it's going to take some getting used to. That's why I like this forum, it's easy.



I just did a search for Candy Rinard and you don't come up. I'll try again later today. Couldn't find you either, Terry

Yvonne

On Facebook, I'm Yvonne M Gomez


----------



## Nay (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Terry, there are 4 Terry O's that have no picture and none of the others say NY. I did try.
Mine is Nadine Natle


----------



## richalisoviejo (Sep 20, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > Candy Rinard. I just tried to use it. I think it's going to take some getting used to. That's why I like this forum, it's easy.
> ...



Candy Rinard

http://www.facebook.com/search/?q=C...529442&ref=search&sid=1677322214.254778889..1

If you join go into settings and then privacy settings. This way only those you know and add as a friend can read what you post.


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

OK so is this right...I found you Candy..
http://www.facebook.com/teryo?ref=profile


----------



## George (Sep 20, 2009)

If you've joined facebook you should go to groups and join the tortoise forum group that way everyone will find everyone from here! x


----------



## Laura (Sep 20, 2009)

Laura Morin Its amazing how many there are tho.. i have apicture of me with a cheetah. that should narrow it down for you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

George said:


> If you've joined facebook you should go to groups and join the tortoise forum group that way everyone will find everyone from here! x



I don't see a tortoise forum group.

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

emysemys said:


> George said:
> 
> 
> > If you've joined facebook you should go to groups and join the tortoise forum group that way everyone will find everyone from here! x
> ...



Me either George....where is that?


----------



## George (Sep 20, 2009)

Not sure if i have done this right but here goes!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/group.php?gid=22952330288

It didn't underline but i tested cutting and pasting it and it works! i'm the one with the pink wig! LOL


IT UNDERLINED!!!!! YEAHHHHHH


----------



## Candy (Sep 20, 2009)

I did it.


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

The link works Gerorge, but I dont see you or the pink wig..lol


----------



## George (Sep 20, 2009)

terryo said:


> The link works Gerorge, but I dont see you or the pink wig..lol



Did you click on 'see all'!? my names Leanne


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

I requested you as a friend...I was looking for a guy named George...lol


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, so for those of you who are familiar with the format at Facebook, when I respond to a comment that someone made on my wall, do I respond on MY wall, or do I go to that other person's wall and post my comment? Also, when I type in something can ALL my friends read it, or only the person I'm typing it to?

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm new at this too, but when I respond, I do it on the other person's wall. I don't know if that;'s right or not, but that's what I do.  Also if you put it on the "wall" than everyone can see it. If you send a message to that person...this is under the picture....then only that person can see it.


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm on facebook ALL the time! Its great because it has its own chat! I would love to talk one on one with some of our great members!

Do a search for me, and please, everyone who wants too, add away.
My name is Meg Gavinski and I'm in WI. (I have short red hair in my pic--so you can tell which is me if more than one comes up)


----------



## Candy (Sep 20, 2009)

terryo said:


> I'm new at this too, but when I respond, I do it on the other person's wall. I don't know if that;'s right or not, but that's what I do. Also if you put it on the "wall" than everyone can see it. If you send a message to that person...this is under the picture....then only that person can see it.



I was also wondering how that worked Terry. Yvonne wrote to me and I commented on my was and then I was wondering if she would be able to get the message or not? Kind of confusing at first, but I'm slowly getting the hang of it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 21, 2009)

When I first found out about Facebook, I thought, "Why?" Then this a.m. I finally realized...here on the forum we have friends, but we only talk about turtles and tortoises. So on Facebook, we can get together and just talk about anything. Get to know each other. I just have to learn how to use it.

Yvonne


----------



## Stazz (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm on Facebook too, Im SUCH a FB addict !!! Use it pretty much every single day !!! Add me if you want (just tell me who you are in the friend request LOL) - Stacy Beyers

I'm on the tortoise forum group too !!!


----------



## dannomite (Oct 7, 2009)

Dan McConomy if you want to add me (London, ON)


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't forget to add the TortoiseForum.org group everybody! Just search for Tortoise Forum!


----------



## Stazz (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm already a member of the TFO facebook group ! Heehee


----------



## reptylefreek (Oct 11, 2009)

WOW... I think I'm one of the younger people on this forum and I feel so out of the loop. I've never had facebook or myspace. You guys impress me! Still cant do it though. I like staying hidden. Too many people in my town I would like to forget unfortunately. Didn't live in the best neighborhood. Anywho...


----------

